# Carrying Rods



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Does anyone have a good suggestion for carrying rods in the back of your truck? How do you keep them from banging around and getting damaged?


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Cut some 3"+ ID PVC to length, terminate both ends with a coupler and screw on cap. In the caps, cut some foam to size to keep the rod tip from getting broken.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

tincanary said:


> Cut some 3"+ ID PVC to length, terminate both ends with a coupler and screw on cap. In the caps, cut some foam to size to keep the rod tip from getting broken.


That sounds like a case for the rods. I have those. 

What do you do about the reels? Do you take them off every trip?

I was hoping for a better way of laying the rod and reels in the back of the truck without taking them apart. Currently I bungee the tips against the kayak.

I was thinking of maybe the storage racks with the foam inserts. A second thought is PVC cut in half lengthwise and fastened to a board. Then I can just lay the rods in the pvc and use a bungee to hold them in place without having to take them apart each trip.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

I have a reel bag. https://www.amazon.com/Allen-Spring-Creek-Fishing-Olive/dp/B00MK16KRO/ref=sr_1_2?keywords=allen+reel+bag&qid=1568826995&s=gateway&sr=8-2&th=1&psc=1 It's made for fly reels, but I can fit 3 or 4 baitcasters in there or a couple of baitcasters and a couple spinners. If you don't want a bag and would rather keep your reels mounted, you can always get neoprene reel covers. Every reel manufacturer sells them plus there are lots of third party options as well.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Cut down a long cardboard box with cover and use that in the back. Otherwise, the rod case and separate reel case, plastic ammo box lined with soft foam, from Wallys, seems to be the only options. Hate to see rods and reels just thrown in the rear of a PU, don't they care about the condition of their gear?


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

tincanary said:


> I have a reel bag. https://www.amazon.com/Allen-Spring-Creek-Fishing-Olive/dp/B00MK16KRO/ref=sr_1_2?keywords=allen+reel+bag&qid=1568826995&s=gateway&sr=8-2&th=1&psc=1 It's made for fly reels, but I can fit 3 or 4 baitcasters in there or a couple of baitcasters and a couple spinners.


I was thinking of something more like this attached to a piece of wood.

Then I could just snap the rods in place with the reels on them. That would lay flat next to the kayak.

#1 Best Seller in Fishing Rod Racks























$


----------



## retiredsailor (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Put them in butt end first all the way up against the front of the box. Lay each individually straight back in one of the shallow grooves in the bed. It works just fine if you have a truck with an actual bed instead of a four door SUV with an open trunk.


----------



## gransportw (Jan 31, 2011)

I have the same problem with my boat. Has some space for casting rods. But not so much for trolling poles. Love the boat except for this reason.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

piketroller said:


> Put them in butt end first all the way up against the front of the box. Lay each individually straight back in one of the shallow grooves in the bed. It works just fine if you have a truck with an actual bed instead of a four door SUV with an open trunk.


I just ordered a set of these, ($10.00):










The rubber anti-skid mat in my truck covers up the grooves. One of these mounted on a board that fits in the gap caused when you fold the tailgate down should do the same as the grooves.

Thanks,


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Northernfisher said:


> I just ordered a set of these, ($10.00):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Assuming you mount them with the open slot facing up and you intend on using them to secure the rods in two places - near the foregrip and nearer the tip - then you might need to put a pad or spacer on the board under where the rod butts will be to keep the rods level and not popping out. If you use baitcasters, maybe the trigger will be enough stand off for it to work. The problem with those are they only hold the rod blank which leaves the heavy end with the rod butt and reel cantilevered and they go where they want to go. If the heavy end is supported, they will work just fine.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

I bought Fennwick Travel Spinning and Casting rods after messing around with protecting 1 piece Rods when hauling my kayak around. Case they come in protects them very well. Bonus is they fit under the back seat easily so when I travel I always have a rod or two. Bonus fishing.


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

Northernfisher said:


> Does anyone have a good suggestion for carrying rods in the back of your truck? How do you keep them from banging around and getting damaged?


I took two 4'x8' sheets of OSB and a few 8' pine 1x6's or 1x8's depending on your needs.
Put the 1x's on edge between the 2 sheets of OSB at whatever distance you need and glue and staple together. 
I can put about 20 ready to fish rods in the back of my truck and have stacked 100's of pounds of building materials on top of them for years.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Northernfisher said:


> I was thinking of something more like this attached to a piece of wood.
> 
> Then I could just snap the rods in place with the reels on them. That would lay flat next to the kayak.
> 
> ...


Get the ones that have the strap across the top to hold everything from falling out. I bought some at Northwoods last time I was there


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

RDS-1025 said:


> I took two 4'x8' sheets of OSB and a few 8' pine 1x6's or 1x8's depending on your needs.
> Put the 1x's on edge between the 2 sheets of OSB at whatever distance you need and glue and staple together.
> I can put about 20 ready to fish rods in the back of my truck and have stacked 100's of pounds of building materials on top of them for years.


On the one truck I had I used the slot for the 2X4 in the box and made this shelf then I made a big drawer under it so I could slide it out to get my rods and tackle out


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

This is what I came up with for trolling gear. Hate to have rods bouncing around as well. I removed a few rods for better viewing.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Northernfisher said:


> I just ordered a set of these, ($10.00):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have not tried them on the road yet but they look like they will work great.










A couple of screws into a piece of scrap wood and some tape to tighten up the fit in the tailgate gap. There are two peices, so there is one for each side.


----------



## 50incher (Aug 23, 2011)

Northernfisher said:


> Does anyone have a good suggestion for carrying rods in the back of your truck? How do you keep them from banging around and getting damaged?


I buy the cheap "noodle" I don't know what their called, maybe pool rods, lol, sticks for kids & pools....hollow in the center....they work great, easy on & off....tons of protection....

I cap off the top for long rods with a grocery bag and duck tap....for spinning rods I actually use Cabala gun socks....lol....


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

1 1/2" or 2' pvc cut to length so the reel stem butts up against it, tip just pushed up against a rubber fernco cap on the other end, short bungee will hold it. Or slot the pvc so the reel stem slides into it with the reel sticking to the side or up, which allows you to use one tube for several length rods. You can make a bundle with reels sticking out like a fisherman's bouquet.


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

Flambeau bazooka case may be what your looking for


----------

